# Retour vers mon mac - Livebox



## LucasMac (13 Juillet 2008)

Après de longues recherches infructueuses et bien que le sujet a déjà été abordé sur ce forum et ailleurs, je n'ai toujours pas réussi à résoudre mon problème.

Comment relier deux mac qui sont chacun connecté sur un livebox (un chez mes parent et un chez moi) grâce à "retour vers mon mac"? 

Le partage de fichier est activé, le partage d'écran également mais j'ai droit à un beau voyant orange dans le panneau préférence de MobileMe et un message d'erreur...

Certains sont-il parvenus à faire fonctionner "retour vers mon mac" avec des livebox?

Merci


----------



## lepetitpiero (13 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir,

cela m'intéresse aussi j'ai le même problème avec ma livebox. je pense qu'il y a une chose à faire dans la configuration de celle-ci. Mais quoi???


----------



## LucasMac (16 Juillet 2008)

Personne n'a donc réussi à utiliser cette fonction avec une livebox?


----------



## maousse (17 Juillet 2008)

je n'ai ni livebox ni .mac, mais je lis la documentation apple :
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2084?viewlocale=fr_FR

en bas, il faut régler ces redirections de ports sur chaque livebox pour l'adresse ip de la machine concernée :
443 tcp
4500 udp

Faire attention au firewall (autoriser au lancement de la connexion si un message d'alerte s'affiche) et à littlesnitch si vous avez ça sur vos machines.

Je ne sais pas si ça suffit, mais c'est au moins le début.


----------



## LucasMac (18 Juillet 2008)

maousse a dit:


> je n'ai ni livebox ni .mac, mais je lis la documentation apple :
> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2084?viewlocale=fr_FR
> 
> en bas, il faut régler ces redirections de ports sur chaque livebox pour l'adresse ip de la machine concernée :
> ...



J'ai déjà essayé de faire ces manipulations, de mapper ces ports sur les 2 livebox et j'ai même essayé de couper totalement les firewall de chaque mac et rien y fait ça ne marche toujours pas!
En revanche ce qui est étonnant, depuis la mise à jours de .mac en MobileMe le partage d'écran via iChat fonctionne sans que j'ai rien changer (il n'avait jamais voulu marcher auparavant). Mais toujours pas de retour vers mon mac...


----------



## lepetitpiero (18 Juillet 2008)

Moi je n'ai as encore testé mais dans la configuration de la livebox c'est du charabia pour moi :rose:


----------



## LucasMac (20 Juillet 2008)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Moi je n'ai as encore testé mais dans la configuration de la livebox c'est du charabia pour moi :rose:



malheureusement ce charabia n'est pas la formule magique pour faire fonctionner retour sur mon mac..  j'ai retesté à nouveau en réinitialisant ma livebox et en remappant les ports.. et rien n'y fait ça ne marche toujours pas...


----------



## lepetitpiero (20 Juillet 2008)

Donc on est pas mieux avancé... Toutefois si tu pouvais me dire ce qu'il faut faire exactement dans l'espace de la livebox histoire que j'essaie de mon coté... ça ne serait pas de refus.


----------



## Cristallo (12 Août 2008)

Salut,
J'ai le même problème que toi, la fonction "Accès à mon mac" ne fonctionne pas au travers de la Livebox. As-tu des news ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (12 Août 2008)

non rien de plus qu'avant


----------



## Archaon59 (20 Août 2008)

Si ça peut vous rassurer, j'ai exactement le même problème ... chez Free . Or leur routeur je l'ai passé en modem, mon routeur est une borne Airport Extreme .

J'ai écris un mail à l'assistance, j'attend la réponse .

Un dernier truc : êtes vous encore en période d'essai ? Certaine fonctions, comme les alias, ne fonctionnent que sur un compte activé, perso j'ai encore une centaine de jours d'essai (j'activerai le compte quand le service sera enfin opérationnel et efficace à 100%) .


----------



## lepetitpiero (20 Août 2008)

Non je suis un abonné de longue date... pas de soucis avec les alias


----------



## Archaon59 (20 Août 2008)

Ok, j'ai fait des petites recherches, il se trouve que d'autres n'ont plus eu accès pendant une période puis que tout était revenu du jour au lendemain . Wait & see .


----------



## gaudric (4 Septembre 2008)

meme probleme -_-

ça me dit qu'il faut un routeur prenant en charge le protocole NAT port mapping protocol (NAT PMP) ou Universal Plug ans Play (UPnP)

J'ai une livebox et voila
je crois que je suis dans le meme cas que vous


----------



## Arthur1er (5 Septembre 2008)

J'ai une Livebox, le voyant dans Accès à mon mac de MoblieMe est vert, et ça marche...


----------



## Gwen (15 Novembre 2008)

Bon, je viens de brancher une borne AIrport Express sur ma LiveBox et j'ai réussi à désactiver le Wifi de cette dernière et maintenant TOUT mon internet passe par l'Airport Exp.


Sauf que... je ne vois nul par de réglage NAT et retour vers mon Mac ne fonctionne toujours pas.
Toutes les bornes Airport Express n'ont pas le NAT? Il faut une borne récente? Comment savoir l'âge d'une borne Airporte Express? 

Si vous avez des idées


----------



## Gwen (18 Novembre 2008)

Alors, pour palier a mon souci, je me suis offert une borne Time capsule et la ça ne marche pas plus; le NAT est bien présent, mais il m'informe que j'en ai même plusieurs et que du coup ça fait conflit.... 

Personne n'a une idée?


----------



## Archaon59 (18 Novembre 2008)

Gwen, en es-tu encore à ton compte d'essai ?

Car en fait pour utiliser Back to my Mac il faut un compte validé (et un porte monnaie allégé de 80&#8364; ) . Moi j'attend la fin de ma période et je verrai si ça marche !

Edit : j'ai presque la même configuration que toi : Freebox(qui fait office de modem uniquement)->Airport Extreme(Time Capsule sans capsule )->Macbook Pro (à jour, et cie)

Le seul hic possible, c'est que mon compte soit à l'essai .


----------



## Gwen (18 Novembre 2008)

Non, compte plein pot payé et tout ce qu'il faut depuis plus de 2 ans.

La, ça commence a me gonfler sérieusement.

Y a un truc a désactiver sur la livebox?


----------



## Mac in black (7 Janvier 2009)

Après un an de recherche j'ai trouvé la solution ultime, il suffit en fait d'ajouter deux serveurs DNS à la liste de DNS propres à la connexion que vous utilisez pour vous connectez à internet :
-208.67.220.220
-208.67.222.222
Ensuite vous allez dans le panneaux de MobileMe et vous activez BACK TO MY MAC
La connexion et le voyant passe au... VERT
Ca yé BTMM fonctionne enfin 
Bon RETOUR VERS VOTRE MAC !


----------



## lepetitpiero (7 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir,

et on fait ça comment et où sur la livebox?


----------



## lepetitpiero (7 Janvier 2009)

ok j'ai trouvé... j'ai ajouté ça aux DNS via les pref reseaux systeme


----------



## Mac in black (8 Janvier 2009)

BTMM fonctionne pour toi maintenant ???
Chez moi c'est nickel !


----------



## lepetitpiero (8 Janvier 2009)

oui ça marche pour moi  coollll   Une fonction que je n'utilise pas mais j'aime bien que tout marche


----------



## Mac in black (9 Janvier 2009)

Au moins le jour où tu en a besoin tu sais que ça marche


----------



## lepetitpiero (9 Janvier 2009)

C'est exactement ça !


----------



## Cristallo (10 Janvier 2009)

Well done MAc In Black...Comment rajoutes tu ces 2 serveurs DNS sur la livebox ? dans quel menu vas-tu  pour entrer ces valeurs : 208.67.220.220 et 208.67.222.222 ? Merci pour ta réponse


----------



## lepetitpiero (10 Janvier 2009)

tu vas dans les pref système puis réseau puis dans avancé et enfin dans DNS


----------



## Gwen (12 Janvier 2009)

Pour ma part, il m'indique toujours que plusieurs appareils fournissent une traduction d'adresse NAT  Du coup, ça ne marche toujours pas 

[EDIT] C'est Parallel qui avait ajouté une option NAT a mon réseau et qui du coup perturbait tout.

Mon voyant est en vert maintenant, j'attend de voir chez moi ensuite.


----------



## gaudric (18 Janvier 2009)

jai DNS dyamique dans ma livebox donc je sais pas ou rentrer les ip  

help pliz


----------



## lepetitpiero (18 Janvier 2009)

la manip ne se fait pas sur la livebox via le navigateur mais dans les preferences systeme du mac via l'onglet reseau /avancé / DNS


----------



## gaudric (18 Janvier 2009)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> la manip ne se fait pas sur la livebox via le navigateur mais dans les preferences systeme du mac via l'onglet reseau /avancé / DNS




je viens de rajouter les Ip et ça ne marche toujours pas... faut que je redemare quelquechose ? ou le probleme vient d'ailleurs?


----------



## Mac in black (18 Janvier 2009)

redémarrer le mac et bien vérifier que tu as rentré les DNS dans l'onglet DNs de ta connexion et non en tant que adresse IP comme tu le dis


----------



## gaudric (18 Janvier 2009)

aaa le voyant est vert youhou !

apres, est ce que ça me permettra d'acceder à mon mac depuis un mac qui est sur un autre réseau? cest le but du truc quand meme


----------



## Mac in black (19 Janvier 2009)

Chez moi aucun soucis


----------



## Gwen (19 Janvier 2009)

Je confirme ça marche enfin. Bon, pas a 100% mais c'est internet qui déconne et non la configuration.

En tout cas, merci a Mac in black pour son astuce, c'est génial.


----------



## gaudric (9 Février 2009)

ça ne marche plus depuis quelques jours alors que je n'ai rien changé...
je comprends plus...


----------



## gaudric (9 Février 2009)

ça marche plus sur mon imac mais tjrs sur mon macbook
je n'ai changé aucune configuration nul part.
mais je pense pas que ça vienne de la livebox vu que le macbook est ok....
donc je comprend pas
help


----------



## Mac in black (9 Février 2009)

Chez moi aussi depuis quelques temps c'est un petit  peu aléatoire mais je pense plus à un problème chez apple


----------



## gaudric (9 Février 2009)

j'ai trouvé le probleme !!!

ça ne fonctionne pas quand timemachine sauvegarde les données (sur timecapsule pour moi)
sinon ça remarche! voila


----------



## Mac in black (9 Février 2009)

j'ai peut etre le même problème !


----------



## gaudric (10 Février 2009)

effectivement, ma super trouvaille d'hier n'est pas 100% fiable car la, je nai aucune sauvegarde en cours et le voyant est de nouveau orange -_-


----------



## Mac in black (10 Février 2009)

Chez moi par contre il reste bien vert:mouais:


----------



## gaudric (10 Février 2009)

il est tjrs orange, malgré redémarage lievebox et mac
et il est meme orange sur le macbook maintenant -_-
je comprend pas


----------



## gaudric (11 Février 2009)

personne a une solution ?

j'ai une time capsule, si je l'utilise en borne wifi est ce que ça marchera mieux?


----------



## gaudric (11 Février 2009)

apres avoir réinnitialiser ma time capsule (qui na pas changé config, je passe tjrs par ma livebox pour internet) sa remarche... javoue que jy comprend rien

lien interessant
http://www.valhalla.fr/2008/03/12/dairport-de-la-livebox-et-du-protocole-upnpnat-pmp/#comment-25469


----------



## gaudric (12 Février 2009)

je pense avoir trouvé

je me suis rendu compte qu'après un redémarage du mac retablit la voyant en vert.
et il devient orange quand ma livebox redemare (la livebox redemarre toute seule tous les ...heu..12heures ou je sais plus) donc je pense que le redemarage de la livebox attribut un nouvel Ip ou je sais pas quoi, ce qui fait que Acces à mon mac fonctionne tant qu'on a pas redémaré le mac.... cest une hypothèse mais ça colle pas mal avec ce qui se passe chez moi.


----------



## macaccro (14 Février 2009)

Bonsoir,

Si effectivement la livebox n'a pas d'IP fixe on peut résoudre cela en passant par NoIP.org
il faut s'enregistrer sur le site, déclarer un nom dns pour la machine concernée, télécharger une appli qu'il convient de lancer au démarrage du Mac.

C'est ainsi que je prends régulièrement la main sur un mac distant connecté via une livebox


----------



## Tynsoe (25 Février 2009)

Mac OS X est un Unix, la fleur des systèmes connectés depuis des décennies....

Mais le mac dépose les armes quand il s'agit de gérer plus d'une interface réseau.

Pour déterminer la source du moindre problème avec uPNP, NAT-PMP ou ZeroConf (RendezVous), commencez par mettre votre interface connectée en premier.

Pour celà, aller dans les préférences réseau, et sous la liste des interfaces, cliquez sur la roue à crans, puis "Définir l'ordre des services".

Placez votre interface actuelle (que ce soit Airport ou Ethernet *meme si elle est la seule connectée en vert*) en premier.

Réactivez Accès à mon mac

Pour moi, çà a marché, et ce n'est pas la première fois que çà me pose problème (la même astuce marche si vous avez des problèmes de connexion video avec iChat).


----------



## gaudric (28 Février 2009)

je regardais plus trop, aujourdui le voyant était vert
jai fais la modif expliqué juste au dessus, on verra bien ^^


----------



## rejane (1 Mars 2009)

Archaon59 a dit:


> Gwen, en es-tu encore à ton compte d'essai ?
> 
> Car en fait pour utiliser Back to my Mac il faut un compte validé (et un porte monnaie allégé de 80&#8364; ) . Moi j'attend la fin de ma période et je verrai si ça marche !
> 
> ...


_Salut,

J'ai un iMac osx 10.3.09 et suis sur FreeBox V5. FreeBox, TV et iMac sont liés par freePlugs et tout fonctionne correctement.
Je cherche à transmettre les téléchargements stockés dans l'iMac sur le boitier HD ( relié à la TV) de Free.
Quels sont les réglages à faire?

Merci de ton aide
à +_


----------



## gaudric (1 Mars 2009)

Tynsoe a dit:


> Mac OS X est un Unix, la fleur des systèmes connectés depuis des décennies....
> 
> Mais le mac dépose les armes quand il s'agit de gérer plus d'une interface réseau.
> 
> ...



Bon et bien mon voyant est orange...
Il etait vert car ma connexion avait redémarré et j'avais rebooté mon mac (hypothèse que j'ai avancé il y a un moment mais que je pense savère etre vrai, à savoir, quand la livebox redemarre , automatiquement toutes les 12h ou je sais plus, l'ip, ou autre, change, donc BTMM devient indisponible)


----------



## gaudric (12 Mars 2009)

depuis les mise a jour de Airport, j'ai limpression que ça marche bien... cest étrange tout de meme...


----------



## gaudric (13 Mars 2009)

bon et bien depuis 3jours le voyant est vert en permanance... donc soit les miracles existent, soit cest bien la derniere mise à jour de airport qui a régler le probleme...


----------



## gaudric (27 Mars 2009)

soit ça remarche plus


----------

